# Replacement sony svr2000 remote



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi all,

I recently bought a secondhand tivo (sony svr2000) in the states I thought my original peanut remote would work, but it doesnt.. 

Any workarounds? Or do I need to buy a "real" sony svr2000 remote?

Im guessing a learning remote would also work right?

Angelo


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

If you are using a TiVo remote it must be the original for a Sony. However there are universal remotes available that are pre programed for hundreds of tv's etc. including TiVo. I bought one for less than $10 at a Walmart made by Phillips. I've seen the original SVR-2000 remote "new" on e-bay usually sells $20-40.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

I have three SVR-2000's and I use the One-for-All URC-6131 with them. They are as great cheap (< $20) universal remote.


----------



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi,

thanks, I'll look out for these.. The URC 6131 sounds perfect.

Angelo


----------



## bugmenever (Feb 4, 2007)

Any luck finding the URC-6131 universal remote? Most retailers only carry the newer version (6131n), which I don't believe is compatible with the SVR-2000.


----------



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi there,

I havent found a urc6131, but I have found the 6131n which according to another posting is compatible (code=0636)
Angelo


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The 6131 and 6131n are identical, down to what codes it supports. They are just in different cases with a slightly different layout.


----------



## subgen2342 (Nov 19, 2007)

If anyone need to order one they have them here:

http://www.antonline.com/p_URC6131N-GP_247571.htm

<3


----------



## chrisben337 (Nov 30, 2007)

For reference, the Universal URC-R5 seems to work as well. It's $20 at Bestbuy.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

You could apply a software image from another brand of S1 tivo to make it work with the standard remote.


----------

